# Converting Tesla Invador dual 26650



## zadiac (14/9/16)

I'm thinking of converting my Tesla Invader dual 26650 into a series mod with a mosfet. Currently it's in parallel and uses those shitty 4 channel mosfets. It's really crap. What do you guys think? Should I do it?

The Tesla Invader Dual 26650














Can't find any pics of the current chip, but it's in that top section. All I have to do is rewire the battery contacts and put in the other mosfet. Also need to insulate the battery contacts from the body of course, but that's no biggy. Think it will be a beast.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig (14/9/16)

It will definitely be a beast


----------

